# 60-year-old is oldest Army soldier killed in Iraq



## Ravage (May 15, 2009)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090514/ap_on_re_us/us_oldest_soldier_killed

PHOENIX – A 60-year-old Vietnam War veteran killed by a roadside bomb in Iraq has become the oldest Army soldier to die in that conflict, the military said Thursday.

Maj. Steven Hutchison, of Scottsdale, Ariz., served in Vietnam and wanted to re-enlist immediately after the 9/11 terror attacks, but that his wife was against it, his brother said.

Richard Hutchison told The Associated Press on Thursday that when she died, "a part of him died" so he signed up in July 2007.

"He was very devoted to the service and to his country," Richard Hutchison said.

He described him as a great big brother and friend. "I didn't want him to go," he said through tears, adding that he loved his brother "so much."

The Pentagon said Steven Hutchison was killed in Iraq on Sunday. Army spokesman Lt. Col. Nathan Banks said Thursday that Hutchison was the oldest Army soldier killed in Iraq.

An Associated Press database of soldiers killed in Iraq and Afghanistan shows that Hutchison is the oldest member of any service branch killed since the wars broke out.

Hutchison served in Afghanistan for a year before deploying to Iraq in October, heading a 12-soldier team that trained the Iraqi military, his brother said. Later, he was assigned to help secure Iraq's southern border.

Hutchinson, who grew up in California, taught psychology at two state colleges then worked at a health care corporation in Arizona before retiring and re-entering the service, his brother said.

He was part of the 2nd Battalion, 34th Armor Regiment, 1st Brigade Combat Team, 1st Infantry Division at Fort Riley, Kan.

No fair


----------



## Chopstick (May 15, 2009)

RIP


----------



## Gypsy (May 15, 2009)

RIP, Sir...thank you for your years of service to our Country.


----------



## x SF med (May 15, 2009)

RIP, Sir.


----------



## DA SWO (May 15, 2009)

RIP.


----------



## 0699 (May 15, 2009)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## HOLLiS (May 15, 2009)

Rest In Peace,  Blue Sky.


----------



## Scotth (May 15, 2009)

RIP Warrior


----------



## RackMaster (May 15, 2009)

RIP.


----------



## Typhoon (May 15, 2009)

RIP Maj. Hutchison. Thoughts and prayers out to those with whom he served, and to his family and friends back at home in the states...


----------



## Trip_Wire (May 15, 2009)

RIP Major


----------



## tova (May 15, 2009)

Damn. RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## car (May 15, 2009)

RIP Warrior


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 15, 2009)

RIP Soldier.


----------



## Centermass (May 16, 2009)

Rest easy Major.

You damn sure earned your place in the heavens. 

~S~


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (May 17, 2009)

wow.  rest easy sir.


----------



## Viper1 (May 17, 2009)

Rest in peace Sir.


----------



## formerBrat (May 17, 2009)

RIP.  Thank you for the years of service.


----------



## JBS (May 19, 2009)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## Rabid Badger (May 24, 2009)

RIP Sir.....thank you for your service...


----------



## LibraryLady (May 24, 2009)

RIP Major Hutchison

Prayers out to your family and those you've affected by your selfless service

LL


----------

